# Passiflora x decaisneana 'Purple Tiger'



## mccallen (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't posted in quite some time - I've moved and ended up giving away most of my orchids except the ones I can grow outdoors in San Francisco, but I _have_ started to acquire more a passionflower collection. This one opened this morning.







I am thinking of creating an indoor structure for vines to climb in my bedroom - anyone have any suggestions of:

1) how to train vines indoors? I was thinking of making a grid of plastic-coated wire and hanging it from the ceiling.

2) interesting/unusual plants with good flowers (I want something more exciting than hoya plants). I was thinking about doing several tropical passionflowers - but I'm having a hard time finding information about growing them indoors (not in a greenhouse)


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 3, 2012)

I might be wrong, but I thought passion flowers need alot of sun to bloom good. Maybe they would not get Enough in the bedroom.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 3, 2012)

in my experience, they often struggle by over the winter
Passiflora coriacea (bat wing passionflower) is okay inside but has small flowers
spider mites and thrips love 'em!
logees has lots of them and info


----------



## mccallen (Oct 3, 2012)

One wall of my bedroom is glass and it faces east by southeast so it gets plenty of light during the second half of the day - enough so that I'm willing to give it a try 

I'll post what I come up with and how it results.


----------



## mccallen (Oct 3, 2012)

In the mean time a couple more flowers opened on my balcony this afternoon:

_Passiflora edulis_ 'Frederick'





_Passiflora_ 'Raspberries and Cream'


----------



## petro (Oct 4, 2012)

I have one of these that is taking over my yard. It's beautiful and I get lots of complements on it, but is spreads like crazy, sending up runners all over the place and devouring anything and everything in it's wake.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 4, 2012)

What a neat flower!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 4, 2012)

They are wonderful flowers. You might want to try P. coccinea since it is a tropical and doesn't need a true winter - a sunny window might just work.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

Ummmmm, cant many orchids grow outdoors in SF?


----------



## mccallen (Oct 4, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Ummmmm, cant many orchids grow outdoors in SF?



A little bit of cold tolerance helps. You can grow _Cymbidiums_ quite easily (thought I don't). I have some _Epidendrums_ a specimen _Laelia gouldiana_ and a few slippers


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

masdies...


----------



## mccallen (Oct 4, 2012)

petro said:


> I have one of these that is taking over my yard. It's beautiful and I get lots of complements on it, but is spreads like crazy, sending up runners all over the place and devouring anything and everything in it's wake.



That's beautiful, do you ever get fruit off your plant?


----------



## petro (Oct 8, 2012)

mccallen said:


> That's beautiful, do you ever get fruit off your plant?



Thanks, mccallen! Yours are wonderful as well! I was doing some gardening this morning and snapped this one with my iPhone. The vine is HUGE right now and covered with flowers. No fruit though—I've never gotten any from the vine. I wonder why?


----------



## mccallen (Oct 12, 2012)

petro said:


> The vine is HUGE right now and covered with flowers. No fruit though—I've never gotten any from the vine. I wonder why?



Some passionflowers are obligate outcrossers, so they need pollen another individual with the same number of chromosomes to set fruit.

Could also just be a sterile hybrid.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is a fully tropical passiflora from Honduras, limps along in the shade in my light garden, and it is fairly small, vines max out at about 6 feet, considered miniature by most passiflora people. 

Passiflora citrina, does not tolerate temperatures below 32 F, or 0 C at all, growth halts at about 40 F. It will be fine in bright shade to about 3/4 sun, I have bloomed it in deep shade, but I am certain it would perform better with more light than what I give it.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! 
That is delicate  Would it over winter well indoors?

I "smuggled" my passiflora from a family Floridian vacation when I was 16!  
I've kept pieces ever since I saw this beauty taking over the field next to our rental. They're apparently crazy invasive!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------

